# Suggestions on integrating audio and video sources



## paulspencer (May 11, 2007)

I'm not sure where this thread best fits. I'm currently researching options for my HT. I have a Blu-ray as the only source but I'm considering my options for TV recording/viewing, as well as music storage and playback. It seems there are so many options and I'd like some suggestions on the gadgets to do it.

I will be using an Emotiva surround processor.

I've considered HTPC, but I'm not too sure I want a PC in my system. 

I'd like to include a PVR with a hard drive. Does it make sense to buy an integrated unit, or use an external USB hard drive?

I'm also interested in some kind of system for music and movies to be ripped to a drive where they can be easily accessed. 

Should I be looking at a PVR with an external drive that can also work as a media player for movies and music? Or do I need separate devices for that?


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Do you have any kind of central internet right now, or can you get internet to the room you are planning for the AV? There are a lot of options, one of the easiest being to have a central hard drive that you can access from a system like an Xbox. If you want to have a local PC that is another option as well. 
On my system, I have every room wired and connected to a central port. I have these ports connected to my Xbox system in each room. So from each room I have access to a all of my videos and music. I also have this connected to multizone speakers, so I can play music throughout my house. It is a very cheap way to do this, but it isn't for everybody. If you do a lot of ripping to your PC, this way, or a local PC, might be the easiest for you.
Matteo


----------



## paulspencer (May 11, 2007)

Hi Matteo and thanks for the response. I'd prefer to keep PC out of my system, but it seems that some equipment (PVRs and some STBs) will play files from a hard drive. Is this true? Can I use an external hard drive without a PC for such devices?


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

There are devices that will do it. There are even routers you can use that can accept a hard drive, typically through USB. I tried the router route (that sounds funny) and had a hard time getting it to read my 750Gb drive. It would do stick drives okay, but nothing else. 
Just to clarify, what, if anything, are you using to rip audio and video currently?


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Did you find your answer Paul?


----------



## paulspencer (May 11, 2007)

I'm currently just playing DVDs and CDs. 

Matteo, ask me in a year! lol
I'm not expecting a complete answer so soon. I'm still researching.

It seems to me there is a lot to be gained from digital technology, but I see a problem with connectivity. Going digital is very powerful - not just playback and storage, but also surround processing and digital crossovers and DSP. I'd like to integrate all that without going through multiple digital to analogue conversions. That is where it gets tricky. I'm starting to wonder if the solution is in fact a HTPC that is carefully put together. In fact a one box solution that includes PVR, Bluray, Ripping and playback, surround processing and DSP all in one box prior to the DAC which then feeds a preamp then power amps. But all this puts a PC in my sound system, the one thing I want to avoid when it's time to relax, chill out and escape those bloody machines!!!


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I understand. For some reason, a PC just doesn't seem to go with my home theater. It seems out of place. The funny thing is, a receiver and PC are basically the same thing, just packaged differently with different software. I think eventually they will make a PC that is aesthetically pleasing and fits the "home theater" mold.


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

I think a PC is a very valuable part of my home theater and sound system, but only for storing and playing back sound and video or for browsing the web with my projector. I control the PC remotely with my iPhone, using free software, and I keep all the hardware out of sight (even the remote, it seems, which tends to go under the sofa cushion).

Using a PC for active EQ or custom surround processing is soooo much work and trouble right now. I use active EQ with Behringer boxes between my receiver and power amps. Yes, that puts the audio through analogue - digital - analogue conversions, but all I hear is great, powerful surround sound. 

Gimme ease of use and tons of source material any day.


----------

